# EGR system problems? fault code 290900 or P115d



## logicslo (Jun 2, 2021)

Hello everyone

I have problems with my BMW F34 318d N47 engine.

290900 - Air system, Air to Egr mass flow, plausibility : measured air mass compared with calculated air mass too high.
Last year was replaced the egr valve, egr cooler, dpf was cleaned, lambda sensor changed, intake manifold flaps changed and cleaned. The light is still appearing.

I connect the car with ISTA diagnostics, and find several possible faulties. The EGR position shows always 0.00% and EGR cooler temperature always 40.96c and exhaust gas temperature after auxiliary egr cooler shows -50c?
EGR valve works good in diagnostics checks, maybe the fault is in electricity? In diagnostics checks of Bypass flap/EGR cooler it shows that bypass flap is not functioning, where i can find this bypass flap? Did someone had similar problems and fixed it? Please for help!

Thanks!


----------



## Norbert Kaplar (Jul 1, 2021)

Hello!

I have this problem too, the car is the same. It was replaced with egr cooler, egr valve, map sensor, maf sensor, and an exhaust pressure sensor valve. The error is still there. Did you manage to solve it?


----------



## mmihai82 (Oct 29, 2016)

We`ve had this problem (same error codes) few times in our shop and we replaced the bypass valve of the EGR cooler. Solved the problem


----------



## Mattyrudd (10 mo ago)

mmihai82 said:


> We`ve had this problem (same error codes) few times in our shop and we replaced the bypass valve of the EGR cooler. Solved the problem


Is this what you mean by the bypass valve? "Part number: 11747810831"? I have the same code currently on my 2013 335d


----------



## JPF049 (8 mo ago)

Mattyrudd said:


> Is this what you mean by the bypass valve? "Part number: 11747810831"? I have the same code currently on my 2013 335d


Hi,

How did you get on with this?
I have the same code on my X3

Cheers

John


----------



## lonlyeagle (8 mo ago)

I have the same problem on my F11 530xd.
What is the problem? How was it solved?


----------



## AdrianPopa11 (7 mo ago)

mmihai82 said:


> We`ve had this problem (same error codes) few times in our shop and we replaced the bypass valve of the EGR cooler. Solved the problem


Salut!

Esti din Bucuresti? Am aceeasi eroare si as vrea sa apelez la tine daca se poate 

0736865004, ma poti suna oricand.
Mersi!


----------



## Florin87 (7 mo ago)

Si eu sunt interesat acceasi problema. Iti mananca zilele ca nu ii dai de cap. Se poate un cod pentru asa zisa piesa bypass valve?


----------



## alexandruptrs (6 mo ago)

mmihai82 said:


> We`ve had this problem (same error codes) few times in our shop and we replaced the bypass valve of the EGR cooler. Solved the problem


 Salutare, ne poți da un cod sau o poza pentru aceasta piesa ? Stima!


----------



## sitobeme (4 mo ago)

please una solution for 290900 erg new maf new and ev refrigerator egr new


----------



## vitan.iulian (4 mo ago)

mmihai82 said:


> We`ve had this problem (same error codes) few times in our shop and we replaced the bypass valve of the EGR cooler. Solved the problem


 Salut


----------



## vitan.iulian (4 mo ago)

mmihai82 said:


> We`ve had this problem (same error codes) few times in our shop and we replaced the bypass valve of the EGR cooler. Solved the problem


Salut


----------



## vitan.iulian (4 mo ago)

Am exact aceiasi problema cum ai scapat de eroare


----------



## marenghi.alessandro (2 mo ago)

mmihai82 said:


> We`ve had this problem (same error codes) few times in our shop and we replaced the bypass valve of the EGR cooler. Solved the problem


Well we have in the cooler circuit two pics.
one actuator on off whit two pipe one came on from intake manifould one go in the actator open close bypass valve

well my question it's you have change electric valve on off comand or you ave change actuator bypass.

i attach the picture off pics you can confirm about this spare?? thanks so mutch


----------

